# [Hardware]Changer Carte Graphique ?



## irosdelavega (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
je n'ai pas trouvé de topic répondant de manière claire et pértinante à cette question :
Est-il possible de changer la carte graphique d'un macbook pro ?
Bon, oui, je sais que la carte graphique sur les macbookpro est "soudé" (brasé en fait, si c'était soudé comme tout le monde le dit, ça serait grave lol) à la carte mère donc ouais je sais que normalement ce n'est pas possible.
Mais je me dis que, peut-être, les specialistes de l'Apple Store peuvent le faire.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu une réponse de la part d'Apple à ce sujet là ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## KevZqn (17 Mai 2012)

Ben oui on peut..

Sauf que ça coute assez chère, presque 3/4 du prix d'un MBP neuf..

A part si en trouves une pas chère sur eBay, bien sur en marche ou il y a des sites qui en vendent mais toujours trop chère.


----------



## manutane (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
ça intéresserait bien de faire cette modification
ayant changé mon disque dur pour un ssd 256 et mis 8g de ram j'ai toujours des lenteurs sur la vidéo... je trouve des carte qui correspondent a ma machine pour pas trop cher en ligne...est-ce que je vais arriver a bidouiller ça à la maison?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Septembre 2012)

Il est totalement impossible de changer la carte graphique contrairement à ce qu'un noobs a écrit plus haut. 

La seule manière d'avoir une carte graphique plus puissante, c'est de changer de MacBook Pro.


----------

